# How Does One Lighten the Color for Red Clay Brick?



## desertpatriot (Dec 18, 2011)

have: 1000 sf of standard red clay brick pavers spread out in a courtyard

issue: too dark and monotonous

objective: break the solid red pattern with ?

question: what is the best way to lighten the color and create a pastel terracotta hue? acid 
wash, etch, lime?? 

note: the photo displayed below is the desired effect. unfortunately this brick pattern is not sold here in the desert


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to CT :rockon:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Rip it out and start over with a better selection of brick. 

Pavers or whatever you have are not going to change color very well with a stain or something, cause it will wear of with traffic. 

If you found a complimentary replacement, you could exchange a number of them to break it up a little, but I am not sure that would accomplish what your looking for.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Howdy patriot!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

you wont alter the color with acid if they are clay pavers..only ruin them. If getting some different color pavers and mixing them isnt an option then.....

An inexpensive way would be to mix up some white portland with water and brush it on some of the pavers. The brick will draw it in and stain, creating a lighter paver and a little more interest. If you mix a couple different pails that would vary the color even more. Depending on trafffic wear it will last awhile.

You should test it out on a few before committing to the whole project though.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What Stonecutter said. The normal ways to change brick color in a wall will not last on a wearing surface.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

And let me address your PMs here regarding importing Mexican brick.

The Mexican brick industry on the Texas border has no relevance to brick in Cali. It is not worth the freight to ship them there. 

Here, you have to have contacts with the brickmakers; they do not have salesmen or office staff of any sort. If you do not speak Spanish, give it up. You have to pay for the brick before they are made then wait for the brick to be produced, which can take 60-180 days with no timetable available. You are better off letting them handle the border crossing, unless you are familiar with working with customs and bonded warehouses, and plan on visiting the border in person with cash money to facilitate the process.

You must also accept that these are Mexican brick, and they will not match the sample panel. If you need 80,000 brick, order 120,000 so that you can fulfill your contract.

The above applies to handmade, woodmold, wood fired brick, if you want information on gasfired machine made Mexican brick they are equivalent to dealing with American brick producers.

http://brokebrick.com/brickyard.htm


The handmade Mexican brick are a nice brick, but they are not suitable for areas of freeze thaw or use as pavers and carry no ratings or warranty at all. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## desertpatriot (Dec 18, 2011)

BrandConst said:


> Howdy patriot!


houdy hi from the low desert


----------



## desertpatriot (Dec 18, 2011)

*Mexican Brick Cont.*

Tscarborough,
thank you for the update. agreed, the mexican brick is quite beautiful and is actually well suited for our low desert mild climate. it's just a matter of getting it (14 pallets) here form tecate, mexico. gonna make a trip down to mexicali soon and speak to the mexican consulate. will keep ya posted


----------

